# Photoshop World Las Vegas



## happycranker (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, Is anyone planning on going to this one in October, I am thinking about it as I have not been before and it is the nearest venue to where I live in Australia!


----------



## breyman (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't plan on going this time around, but Photoshop World is a good time.

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of Vegas, but if you're into that thing, it's definately worth going. If you're not, I'd recommend waiting until it goes to the east coast of the US next spring. It's often in Boston, which is an amazing place to see.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll be there! I will probably look like this again, so hard to miss.


----------

